# batch-datei funktioniert nicht in tiefen verzeichnissen



## wolb (3. September 2005)

Hi,
ich hab gerade ne mini-batch-datei geschreiben. sie besteht nur aus der zeile

command.com

und soll mir einfach in dem verzeichnis, in dem ich auf sie doppelklicke, die eingabeaufforderung öffnen.

das funktioniert auch, aber nur in 3-4 ordner tiefen verzeichnissen. Will ich die Datei in tieferen Verzeichnissen verwenden, funktioniert sie nich.
Hat einer ne idee, warum?


----------

